# Eurypelma spinicrus?



## codykrr (Jun 1, 2010)

does any one have any info on these?

i was browsing bug collections on Ebay and came across a set with a preserved specimen inside a shadow box.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Assort-7-insect...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c12d16f57


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 1, 2010)

The name should be _Eurypelma spinicrus_, an old name for _Citharacanthus spinicrus_. Whether or not that spider is indeed _C. spinicrus_, I don't know.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks Zoltan!


----------



## Moltar (Jun 1, 2010)

I think someone somewhere is turning those things out in bulk. My dad bought me a shadowboxed, preserved E. spinicrus from some gun show in Texas (I know, right?) It seemed a bit strange to me that it wasn't some local species like A. anax or hentzi. I guess they're being "made" somewhere over in farawayland and imported. Mine is coated in like, creosote or something. It's all black and smells like... well, like creosote.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 1, 2010)

The yellow banding on the legs makes me think of an _Ephebopus_ species.


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 1, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> The yellow banding on the legs makes me think of an _Ephebopus_ species.


Not a bad thought... but what reminds _me_ of _Ephebopus_ is the laterally extended scopula on the anterior pairs of legs and the pedipalps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

